# "Too Off-Topic"



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2014)

Can one go "too off-topic"? Yes. 

*We will not allow technical/support questions about any operating system other than FreeBSD anywhere on this forum.* That includes the *Off-Topic* forum. Always ask technical/support questions about other operating systems on the forums or mailing lists associated with those operating systems. A quick Google should bring those right up.

Also, anything violating the forum rules is always "too off-topic".


----------

